# 2021 Forum Awards!



## BenChristman1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hey everybody! It's that time of year again where we choose the best members of this year!



Spoiler: Previous Years




2009
2010
2011
2012
2013
2014
2015
2016
2020




From now until the end of January, you may vote for the awards on the ballot below!

Don't nominate yourself or ask other people to nominate or vote for you. It does not make you look good and it just isn't a very nice thing to do.
For categories that involve a post or a thread, please link that post or thread.
For categories that involve a specific user, please do not mention them (example: do not say @BenChristman1; just say BenChristman1 instead). It will cause a lot of spam for that person, especially if they get nominated many times.
Please keep all of your nominations within one post. Please do not make multiple posts for your nominations for different categories.
When you nominate someone/something, make sure that the nomination applies to something that happened in the year of 2021. Anything that has happened before 2021 will be removed from consideration for the ballot.
At least 3 nominations are needed to get on the ballot.
So as not to cause confusion, please refer to the previous forum awards thread (linked above) to look at last year's categories. All of them will stay the same, unless the majority of the community would like to add or remove one or more categories.









2021 Forum Awards


Vote in the following categories to determine the winners!




docs.google.com





Happy cubing!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Hey everybody! It's that time of year again where we choose the best members of this year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright, I’m already checking through the old post for categories now!


----------



## Athefre (Nov 6, 2021)

*Speedsolving:*
Most Impressive Video Single
Most Impressive Video Average

*Method Development:*
Best New Method (We already have this one so let's keep it)
Best New Method Step (a step that is new for an already existing method)
Best New Method System/Concept/Technique
Best Method Guide

*Other:*
Best Wiki Contributor
Best New Software/Program


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Nov 17, 2021)

its 16th. Any update?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 17, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> its 16th. Any update?


I will post the new categories tonight! Sorry for the delay.


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 17, 2021)

Can you nominate multiple people for one category?


----------



## Scollier (Nov 17, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> Can you nominate multiple people for one category?


No one person per each category. You can, though, nominate the same person for as many categories you want.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 17, 2021)

Alright everybody, it's time to start nominations! Please read the rules in the original post, as most of them relate to the nomination stage. A couple things to add:

You do not have to nominate somebody for every category. You may even only nominate somebody for one category, and that it perfectly fine!
This is in the original post, but please do not post multiple times for different nominations, and please do not mention people in your nomination posts. Don't worry about your nomination post being lost, because the votes will not be counted until after the nomination phase is over. Feel free to edit your nomination post as many times as you want until December 1st!
Here are my nominations, so that you can all see an example. I left some blank, because I will come back and edit more in later.



Spoiler



*Best Post:
Best Thread:*
Best New Member: CubeRed
Best Profile Picture: zzoomer
Best Signature: GenTheThief
Best Debater: TheCubingCubeCuber347
Most Helpful Member: PetrusQuber
Most Deserving of a Hug: Duckyisepic
Funniest Member: Waffles
Funniest Thread: Insult the last person (2021 posts start here)
Funniest Post:


CubeRed said:


> I could have done some research but what are the chances of getting pregnant on 4x4 and can you predict it?
> 
> EDIT : OMG I MEANT PARITY NOT PREGNANT I HATE AUTOCORRECT


Greatest Return From a Hiatus: EngiNerdBrian
Most Improved Noob: Cubing Forever (at Mehta)
Most Under-Appreciated Member: GRVigo
Biggest Fanboy: Sub1Hour (still a YJ fanboy)
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): JPerm’s Solving for Fun/Torture
Best New Method Proposal: APB by Athefre
*Best New Method Substep Proposal:*
Best New Software Program: CubeDesk by kashg

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Waffles
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: xyzzy
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: PetrusQuber
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: SH03L4C3

*Cubing*
Most Impressive Unofficial Solve(s): Fahmi Rachman’s 2.62 3x3 single
Best Reaction to a World Record: Zayn Khanani 2x2 average (all 3 of them)
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Leo Borromeo vs Tymon Kolasiński
Biggest Controversy: the Duck Revolution
Best Cubing Parent(s): Schwan and Miki Park
Best Cubing Couple: Nolan and Kaite Rinck (Cubeorithms)





Scollier said:


> No one person per each category. You can, though, nominate the same person for as many categories you want.


In addition to what @Scollier said, you typically are only able to nominate one person, but there are one or two specific categories that require 2 people, such as “Best Cubing Couple.”


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 17, 2021)

Best Reaction to a World Record: Zayn Khanani 1.13 2x2 Average
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Matty vs Tymon
Most Impressive Unofficial Solve: Matty Hiroto Inaba 3.12
Best Cubing Parents: Schwan and Miki Park
Best Cubing Series on YouTube: Who Wants To Be A Millionaire Cubing Edition Season 2


----------



## Athefre (Nov 18, 2021)

Just clarification before it goes any further. Nautilus is a method from 2006. It was only re-developed and presented late last year and early this year. Also, I'm currently presenting APB as a method and not a step.

I'm not making this post for extra promotion. It's only so that there isn't any kind of controversy at the end of "Nautilus isn't even from 2021!"


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 18, 2021)

Best Thread: Cubing Ducks


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 18, 2021)

Funniest thread: speedcubing jokes
Best series: RTWR (cubehead)
best Unofficial solve: 2.68 by ruihang
Biggest controversy: 3.47
biggest cubing rivalry: tingman vs TNL cubing
Best new member: OtterCuber
Biggest fanboy: TheCubingCuber347
Best pfp: cuberbutnotacuber
Best thread: accomplishment thrread


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Nov 18, 2021)

I wonder who is the funniest member...


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 18, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I wonder who is the funniest member.


That's usually my title but I think it's because no one I know is very funny...


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 18, 2021)

Best Post:
Best Thread: Cubing Ducks Thread
Best New Member: I have not been here long enough.
Best Profile Picture: Melvintnh327
Best Signature: Athfre's is very helpful.
Best Debater: TheCubingCuber347
Most Helpful Member: Athfre
Most Deserving of a Hug: Melvintnh327
Funniest Member: Filliepe was.
Funniest Thread: Speedcubing Jokes Here!
Funniest Post: This post.
Greatest Return From a Hiatus:
Most Improved Noob: hellocubers
Most Under-Appreciated Member: hellocubers
Biggest Fanboy: TheCubingCuber347 (You love the QiYi MS ALOT (That's not bad though))
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Cubehead 2x2 RTWR.
Best New Method Proposal: Triforce for 4x4.
Best New Method Substep Proposal:
Best New Software Program: Cubedesk

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: qwr
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: Athfre
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: EpicCuber
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: Waffles

*Cubing*
Most Impressive Unofficial Solve(s): 2.62 by Fahmi Auila Rachman
Best Reaction to a World Record: Yusheng Du's 3.47
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Max Park Vs. Feliks Zemdegs
Biggest Controversy: Roux Vs. CFOP
Best Cubing Parent(s): Schwan and Miki Park
Best Cubing Couple: Nolan and Kaite Rinck


----------



## qwr (Nov 18, 2021)

Worst thread: cubing ducks 
worst trend: cubing ducks
most humble user: @qwr


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 18, 2021)

qwr said:


> Worst thread: cubing ducks
> worst trend: cubing ducks
> most humble user: @qwr


edited


----------



## Athefre (Nov 18, 2021)

Most Impressive Unofficial Solve(s): 2.62 by Fahmi Auila Rachman. Current UWR.
Best New Software Program: Movecount Coefficient Calculator

Best Wiki Contributor: RedstoneTim. This category isn't in the list. But I wanted to nominate anyway since the wiki is such a huge part of speedsolving.com and wiki contributors don't receive any kind of recognition.

I'll update with other nominations later.


----------



## qwr (Nov 18, 2021)

Athefre said:


> Best Wiki Contributor: RedstoneTim. This category isn't in the list. But I wanted to nominate anyway since the wiki is such a huge part of speedsolving.com and wiki contributors don't receive any kind of recognition.


I think the wiki is falling into disuse because stuff is just not organized well, compared to alg sheets and alg databases like algdb/scdb. The pages have become indiscriminate dumping grounds for low quality algorithms.


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 18, 2021)

Athefre said:


> Most Impressive Unofficial Solve(s): 2.62 by Fahmi Auila Rachman. Current UWR.
> 
> Best Wiki Contributor: RedstoneTim. This category isn't in the list. But I wanted to nominate anyway since the wiki is such a huge part of speedsolving.com and wiki contributors don't receive any kind of recognition.
> 
> I'll update with other nominations later.


wait there's a new UWR?


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 18, 2021)

Greatest return from a hiatus : EngiNerdBrian. He also makes good videos.
Most underappreciated member : maticuber
Biggest fanboy : TheCubingCuber347 (Hope you understand)
Best pfp : zzoomer
Best New cubing software : Twizzle FTW


I'll edit in more nominations soon.
EDIT ACCIDENTAL QUOTE


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Nov 18, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I wonder who is the funniest member...


I always try to crack jokes here but for some reason everyone thinks I'm serious


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 18, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I always try to crack jokes here but for some reason everyone thinks I'm serious


Like this instance.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 18, 2021)

Most Helpful Member : abunickabhi
Best cubing YT series : RTWR (CubeHead)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> *SpeedSolving.com*
> Best Post: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/nautilus-an-advanced-3x3-method.79995/
> Best Thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/nautilus-an-advanced-3x3-method.79995/
> Best New Member:
> ...


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 18, 2021)

*SpeedSolving.com*
Best Post: APB - An efficient, ergonomic 2x2x3 based method.
Best Thread: SpeedCubeDB Shutting Down (It's Back Up and Running)
Best New Member: OtterCuber
Best Profile Picture: Sub1Hour
Best Signature: GenTheThief
Best Debater:
Most Helpful Member: OreKehStrah
Most Deserving of a Hug: Duckyisepic
Funniest Member: minxer293
Funniest Thread: broke world record
Funniest Post: I could have done some research but what are the chances of getting pregnant on 4x4 and can you predict it?
Greatest Return From a Hiatus: EngiNerdBrian
Most Improved Noob: cuberswoop
Most Under-Appreciated Member: tsmosher
Biggest Fanboy: White KB
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Cubemaster's Squan videos
Best New Method Proposal: APB
Best New Method Substep Proposal: L3P
Best New Software Program: Trangium's MCC

*In honor of:*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: Duckyisepic
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: xyzzy
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: Athefre
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: cuberswoop

*Cubing*
Most Impressive Unofficial Solve(s): Fahmi Aulia Rachman 2.81
Best Reaction to a World Record: Tymon Kolasinski 5.09 3x3 WR average
Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Tymon Kolalsinski vs Matty Hiroto Inaba
Biggest Controversy: Duck Revolution
Best Cubing Parent(s): Schwan and Miki Park
Best Cubing Couple: White KB and Victor


----------



## Scollier (Nov 18, 2021)

I'll add more responses later : )

SpeedSolving.com
Best Post:
Best Thread: The Cubing Argument Thread
Best New Member: 
Best Profile Picture: ProStar (MCU is best : D)
Best Signature:
Best Debater:
Most Helpful Member: xyzzy
Most Deserving of a Hug:
Funniest Member: SH03L4C3
Funniest Thread: Cubing Ducks
Funniest Post:
Greatest Return From a Hiatus:
Most Improved Noob:
Most Under-Appreciated Member: BenChristman1
Biggest Fanboy:
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): Jperm
Best New Method Proposal:
Best New Method Substep Proposal:
Best New Software Program: Cubedesk

In honor of:
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member:
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: xyzzy
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: BenChristman1
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member:

Cubing
Most Impressive Unofficial Solve(s):
Best Reaction to a World Record:
Biggest Cubing Rivalry:
Biggest Controversy:
Best Cubing Parent(s):
Best Cubing Couple:


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 19, 2021)

Does the category "Best Cubing Couple" have to be a romantic relationship or can it simply be companionship?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 19, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Does the category "Best Cubing Couple" have to be a romantic relationship or can it simply be companionship?


We talked about this last year, and decided that it can be any pair of cubers. For example, 2 of the nominations last year were Chris and Sarah Olson and Daniel Goodman and Daniel Karnaukh.


----------



## carcass (Nov 19, 2021)

I would love a Best Example Solver category. GRvigo and Tsmosher come to mind.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> I would love a Best Example Solver category. GRvigo and Tsmosher come to mind.


Too modest to include yourself in that category I see...


----------



## gruuby (Nov 19, 2021)

I haven't posted here too often this year. I was honored to be given a funny award last year lol. I'll try next year then.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> I would love a Best Example Solver category. GRvigo and Tsmosher come to mind.


Sorry, it’s a little too late to suggest new categories. Remind me next year! (if I’m the one doing it, of course)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 19, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Best New Method Proposal: Metha


but Mehta was a 2020 proposal.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 19, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Best New Member: TheCubingCuber347


Not trying to be nit-picky or anything, but he joined on 2020.


----------



## Scollier (Nov 19, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Not trying to be nit-picky or anything, but he joined on 2020.



Lol I saw "October" and assumed it was 2021 haha. I'll change it I guess.

sorry @TheCubingCuber347


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 19, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Not trying to be nit-picky or anything, but he joined on 2020.


You could argue that since I wasn't active until late-April my time as a member before that didn't really mean anything. I actually completely forgot about this site until mid-April. It's ultimately up to Ben to decide on if my membership began when I made an account, or, when I started contributing.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 19, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> You could argue that since I wasn't active until late-April my time as a member before that didn't really mean anything. I actually completely forgot about this site until mid-April. It's ultimately up to Ben to decide on if my membership began when I made an account, or when I started contributing.


Yes, it can only be members who made an account in 2021. Sorry about that.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Nov 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yes, it can only be members who made an account in 2021. Sorry about that.


what if they made it, say... December 15th?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 19, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> what if they made it, say... December 15th?


They wouldn’t have enough of an impact and enough nominations in that 1 day to be considered by anyone.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Nov 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> They wouldn’t have enough of an impact and enough nominations in that 1 day to be considered by anyone.


no, in 2020


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 20, 2021)

@SH03L4C3, I'm sorry; I misunderstood and messed up when I posted that. I can only really allow people who joined in 2021, just to be able to draw a consistent line. Again, sorry about that. I'm pretty sure that that case won't come up, but if it does, that person won't be able to win that award.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> @SH03L4C3, I'm sorry; I misunderstood and messed up when I posted that. I can only really allow people who joined in 2021, just to be able to draw a consistent line. Again, sorry about that. I'm pretty sure that that case won't come up, but if it does, that person won't be able to win that award.


I think he was hinting that _he_ wanted to be nominated lol.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Nov 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> They wouldn’t have enough of an impact and enough nominations in that 1 day to be considered by anyone.


Yeah, it doesn't make sense to call a member who was a member before the year in question to be considered as a new member in the year in question.

But also, with that same reasoning, I have to comment about the post date of this forum awards thread.

It's annoying to see the announcing of the _end_ of the year *right after Halloween* . . . especially that there are so many young people on here that perhaps the majority of the time they are active is during the holidays in winter. Should someone do something cool in December (where December 31st is also included!), people won't have to change their votes (go back and edit their posts).

Keep in mind that the first forum awards thread ever (2009) was started just *a week* before the year was over. (I don't think it should have ever been changed . . . if this thread must exist.)

For next year, I request that this thread be started in late _*December*_ -- if not on January 1st -- where the deadline to vote is like January 10th, and the results are posted on January 15th or something. That would make much more sense.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 20, 2021)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Yeah, it doesn't make sense to call a member who was a member before the year in question to be considered as a new member in the year in question.
> 
> But also, with that same reasoning, I have to comment about the post date of this forum awards thread.
> 
> ...


I’ll keep that in mind for next year. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> @SH03L4C3, I'm sorry; I misunderstood and messed up when I posted that. I can only really allow people who joined in 2021, just to be able to draw a consistent line. Again, sorry about that. I'm pretty sure that that case won't come up, but if it does, that person won't be able to win that award.


In all fairness, not that it actually matters, the cutoff date should be no later than whatever date nominations closed last year.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 20, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> In all fairness, not that it actually matters, the cutoff date should be no later than whatever date nominations closed last year.


Not to be hostile, but last year people were telling me that I shouldn’t allow any nominations from the year before, but now it’s being encouraged? I’m really confused. I’d love if anybody else could organize this even better next year, but for now, can we just use January 1, 2021 as a cutoff date?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Not to be hostile, but last year people were telling me that I shouldn’t allow any nominations from the year before, but now it’s being encouraged? I’m really confused. I’d love if anybody else could organize this even better next year, but for now, can we just use January 1, 2021 as a cutoff date?


I don't have a dog in the fight, I don't remember if I weighed in last year, but it does create a weird gap if you accept nominations for "best of the year" until a date before the end of the year, but then the next year not before the first of the year. I think the right way to do it is to accept nominations until midnight December 31st, although for something like "new member" that involves building a reputation it might make sense to accept nominations until December 31st but allow nominations for accounts that were created in (or were inactive prior to) the last month or two of the prior year.


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 20, 2021)

carcass said:


> I would love a Best Example Solver category. GRvigo and Tsmosher come to mind


@tsmosher deserves it much more than me.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 20, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> @tsmosher deserves it much more than me.


This man is also very modest.


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 20, 2021)

Most Helpful Member: OreKehStrah
Most Under-Appreciated Member: maticuber


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Less than a week left to get your nominations in! Again, nothing after the end of November will be accepted!


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Nov 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Less than a week left to get your nominations in! Again, nothing after the end of November will be accepted!


What? Why? Is November the last month of the year?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Nov 26, 2021)

Best Post: this one
Best Thread: APB - The cubing argument thread
Best New Member: 
Best Profile Picture: zzoomer, the original
Best Signature: 
Best Debater:
Most Helpful Member: xyzzy
Most Deserving of a Hug: 
Funniest Member: 
Funniest Thread: 
Funniest Post: 
Greatest Return From a Hiatus: 
Most Improved Noob: 
Most Under-Appreciated Member:
Biggest Fanboy: 
Best Series on YouTube (Cubing): 
Best New Method Proposal: 
Best New Method Substep Proposal: 
Best New Software Program: 

In honor of:
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: 
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: 
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: 
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: 

Cubing
Most Impressive Unofficial Solve(s): 
Best Reaction to a World Record: Biggest Cubing Rivalry: Tymon Kolalsinski vs Matty Hiroto Inaba
Biggest Controversy: pineapples on pizza (obvious answer) 
Best Cubing Parent(s): 
Best Cubing Couple:


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 26, 2021)

I was thinking about the suggestions that I’ve gotten, and I think I’m going to extend nominations by a lot. It just makes way more sense to be able to include everything that has happened in 2021. I hope you all understand. (and maybe endorse the change?) The nomination period will now go to mid-January. I will update the original post soon. Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 10, 2022)

Bump!

Make sure to get your nominations in!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 10, 2022)

haha i completely forgot about these
I'll make a formal nomination post soon


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 10, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> @tsmosher deserves it much more than me.


Let's not forget @Cubing Forever and @V Achyuthan .... Those guys give me a run for my money most nights.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 11, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Let's not forget @Cubing Forever and @V Achyuthan .... Those guys give me a run for my money most nights.


LOL.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 11, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Let's not forget @Cubing Forever and @V Achyuthan .... Those guys give me a run for my money most nights.


Me? Nah your example solves are almost always better. Imho @Pyjam deserves it better than any of us.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 11, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Me? Nah your example solves are almost always better. Imho @Pyjam deserves it better than any of us.


This is gonna be the Anti-Blame game until the last second and everyone votes for someone else.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 19, 2022)

@BenChristman1 what's going on? The nominations are long overdue. Are you planning on moving forward to the voting phase?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> @BenChristman1 what's going on? The nominations are long overdue. Are you planning on moving forward to the voting phase?


I would say that based on this message, the nominations are only slightly overdue (as we are just past mid-January):


BenChristman1 said:


> I was thinking about the suggestions that I’ve gotten, and I think I’m going to extend nominations by a lot. It just makes way more sense to be able to include everything that has happened in 2021. I hope you all understand. (and maybe endorse the change?) The nomination period will now go to mid-January. I will update the original post soon. Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 19, 2022)

Hey everybody, I’m really sorry about this. I’ve been neglecting the forums recently, and I’m currently on vacation, so I can’t work on the ballot at this time. I’ll be back home on Saturday, so I will really try to work on it then. If somebody else would like to, you are welcome to compile the nominations into a simple Google Form for everyone to vote. If not, I will work on it this weekend. Thanks for your patience, and my apologies once again!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 19, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Hey everybody, I’m really sorry about this. I’ve been neglecting the forums recently, and I’m currently on vacation, so I can’t work on the ballot at this time. I’ll be back home on Saturday, so I will really try to work on it then. If somebody else would like to, you are welcome to compile the nominations into a simple Google Form for everyone to vote. If not, I will work on it this weekend. Thanks for your patience, and my apologies once again!


I've got you covered. I'll PM you the link so you can join whenever you're ready.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 20, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> I would say that based on this message, the nominations are only slightly overdue (as we are just past mid-January):


Yeah I am waiting for the nominations as well.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Hey everybody! Time to vote! Voting will close on February 1st, then the results will be announced shortly after. If there is a tie, I will put out another short form to break it. Have fun and good luck!









2021 Forum Awards


Vote in the following categories to determine the winners!




docs.google.com


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 22, 2022)

@TheCubingCuber347 is in trouble for nominating me the most improved noob of 2021.


jk, but I improved from 2 minutes to sub-18 now so that's cool.


Also who nominated me wackiest member because you're in trouble as well.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 22, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Also who nominated me wackiest member because you're in trouble as well.



*Twiddles wings aggressively*

I have no idea but when I nominated you for most improved noob I was thinking more along the lines of posting, not actual cubing progression made.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 22, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> *Twiddles wings aggressively*


Should have read your entire post looking for my name xD


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 23, 2022)

Pineapples on pizza is not a debate, Its a way of life


----------



## CubeRed (Jan 23, 2022)

So wait, I shouldn't be able to vote for myself right?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 23, 2022)

CubeRed said:


> So wait, I shouldn't be able to vote for myself right?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 24, 2022)

Make sure to vote, Quack!



SH03L4C3 said:


> Pineapples on pizza is not a debate, Its a way of life



I feel like you're trying to revive the PoP debate so that more people will vote for it as "Biggest Controversy".


----------



## qwr (Jan 24, 2022)

remember to nominate me for Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member or something



cuberswoop said:


> Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: qwr


I just noticed this and this is funny to me because I'm pretty sure I'm not the nicest member by a long shot.


----------



## CubeRed (Jan 25, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


>


Well my only other competitor is @OtterCuber so FREE VOTE to you my good sir.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 28, 2022)

Bump.


Remember to vote!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 30, 2022)

Bump only 2 days left to vote


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 1, 2022)

Last minute voting anyone? Do it while it's still open!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Now, for the moment you've all been waiting for: time to announce the winners!

*Speedsolving.com*
Best post: APB proposal by @Athefre
Best thread: Accomplishment Thread
Best new member: @OtterCuber
Best profile picture: @zzoomer
Best signature: @GenTheThief
Best debater: @TheCubingCuber347
Most helpful member: @OreKehStrah
Most deserving of a hug:


Spoiler



This category was a tie between @duckyisepic and @Melvintnh327, but I decided that it is okay to leave this category as a tie, because who doesn't like hugs?


Funniest member: @Filipe Teixeira
Funniest thread: Insult the last person
Funniest post: "OMG I MEANT PARITY NOT PREGNANT" by @CubeRed
Greatest return from a hiatus: @EngiNerdBrian
Most improved noob: @cuberswoop
Most under-appreciated member: @tsmosher
Biggest fanboy: @TheCubingCuber347
Best cubing series on YouTube: Solving for fun/torture by JPerm
Best new method proposal: APB by @Athefre
Best new method substep proposal: L3P by @Athefre 
Best new software program: CubeDesk by @kashg

*In honor of...*
Mike Hughey Award for Nicest Member: @BenChristman1
Bruce Norskog Award for Smartest Member: @xyzzy
Rob "Brest" Stuart Award for Best Member: @Athefre
Kirjava Award for Wackiest Member: @cuberswoop

*Cubing*
Most impressive unofficial solve(s): Fahmi Rachman 2.62 WB 3x3 single
Best reaction to a world record: Tymon Kolasiński 5.09 WR 3x3 average
Best cubing rivalry: Tingman vs TNL Cubing
Biggest controversy: Pineapples on pizza
Best cubing parents: Schwan and Miki Park
Best cubing couple: Nolan and Kaite Rinck

*Highlights*
@Athefre won the most awards of any member this year with 4!
@xyzzy has won the "Smartest Member" award 2 years in a row!
The pineapple on pizza debate has won "biggest controversy" 2 years in a row!

Thanks to everyone who participated, and congratulations to all of the winners! Here's to a great 2022!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 2, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Now, for the moment you've all been waiting for: time to announce the winners!
> 
> *Speedsolving.com*
> Best post: APB proposal by @Athefre
> ...


Wouldn't Athefre have won four awards? I believe he was the one who proposed L3P (now LXS) as a step in the Nautilus ZBLL variant.

Thanks for hosting this!


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 2, 2022)

Wow! From the nomination as best new member back the cancelled 2016 forum awards, to winning best signature, I'm truly honored to be apart of this community. I've always taken pride in my signature, hosting only my most important PBs, as well as helpful and hilarious links to various resources. I'm glad that the forum appreciates it as well.

Congratulations to all the other nominees and awardees!


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 2, 2022)

Wackiest member AND most improved noob might be the worst possible things to have won xD


----------



## ruffleduck (Feb 2, 2022)

My duck pfp has come a long way

it came from a meme completely unrelated from cubing






and it's accidentally become a cult within the cubing community. the Internet is fascinating.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Feb 2, 2022)

As the great PointCrow on youtube and twitch would say, "We're not a cult guys."


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 2, 2022)

MuaazCubes said:


> As the great PointCrow on youtube and twitch would say, "We're not a cult guys."


But he would be wrong.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 2, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Wouldn't Athefre have won four awards? I believe he was the one who proposed L3P (now LXS) as a step in the Nautilus ZBLL variant.
> 
> Thanks for hosting this!


I saw L3P mentioned on the Nautilus website, but I wasn’t sure who invented it, so I left it blank. If he did invent it, there’s no reason not to give him another award! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 2, 2022)

Can't believe I managed to masterfully avoid discovering the voting was up until one day after voting closes


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 3, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Wackiest member AND most improved noob might be the worst possible things to have won xD


You're better off than me, I was going for Funniest Member and ended up getting Best Debater. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MuaazCubes (Feb 3, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> You're better off than me, I was going for Funniest Member and ended up getting Best Debater. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I mean, you are a really good debater. But you're better off than me, I didnt get nominated at all.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 3, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> You're better off than me, I was going for Funniest Member and ended up getting Best Debater. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


wait do you support pineapple on pizza?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 3, 2022)

Pineapple pizza supporters unite!!!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 3, 2022)

SH03L4C3 said:


> wait do you support pineapple on pizza?











Pineapples on pizza or no?


We got pineapple on pizza as a topping for school lunches a couple of weeks back. I’m pretty sure people bought them as if they were normal pepperoni toppings




www.speedsolving.com





Indeed I am. It is my personal favorite pizza topping right ahead of caramelized onions.


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 3, 2022)

Atrocious things have been said
Shame on who dared to make such an awful statement
Shame on who didn't respect pizza
What's been stated cannot be taken back
God save pizza


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 4, 2022)

i do not like pineapples on pizza.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 4, 2022)

I will hold back my personal sentiments on the topic and instead suggest that all discussion of the topic return to that thread and stay out of here.


----------



## any name you wish (Feb 6, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Biggest controversy: Pineapples on pizza


What does that have to do with cubing?


----------



## Garf (Feb 6, 2022)

any name you wish said:


> What does that have to do with cubing?


Everything.


----------



## gruuby (Feb 6, 2022)

pineapple sucks


----------



## CubeRed (Feb 8, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Funniest post: "OMG I MEANT PARITY NOT PREGNANT" by @CubeRed


My autocorrect shall be forever happy that I made the forum awards by its contribution.


----------

